# Maxant bottling tank?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Does anyone know what the wattage of the heaters is? 

Maxant dealer _Betterbee _says about the heaters in the Maxant tanks ...


> This unit is available in 110 volt that draws 1700 watts. A 220 volt unit that draws 1700 watts is also available.
> 
> http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Wax-Refining/4-in-1-Bottling-Tank-25-Gallons-300-lb


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got two Maxant bottling tanks and will be ordering another one soon. You won't be disappointed with the bottling tank it is so much nicer than using a bottling bucket. I keep honey in my tanks all year long and keep the honey at 95F it comes out crystal clear every time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

An outlet backed up by a 30 amp breaker handles my Maxant Bottling tank.

If Jake from MAXANT doesn't chime in here, why don't you call MAXANT and ask them about what you want to know? Real friendly folks over there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

johng said:


> I keep honey in my tanks all year long and keep the honey at 95F it comes out crystal clear every time.


John, do you really mean what you wrote? Do you really keep honey in your tank at 95F all year long? Or do you keep honey in the tank and warm it to 95F when you want to dispense it? Prolonged heating of honey can discolor honey. BUt maybe 95F takes a long time to do that. How much honey in what size of tank?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hiwire said:


> I have started looking around at the bottling tanks on the market. From the looks, and the experience with the extractor, I am in love with the Maxant but willing to listen if someone tells me there is something equal and less expensive .


If you want to stop up and see a maxant let me know.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> John, do you really mean what you wrote? Do you really keep honey in your tank at 95F all year long? Or do you keep honey in the tank and warm it to 95F when you want to dispense it? Prolonged heating of honey can discolor honey. BUt maybe 95F takes a long time to do that. How much honey in what size of tank?


In lots of areas the ambient runs above 90F for long periods of time. I would think that as long you were turning over what's in the tank on a regular basis it would be fine. Personally, I don't like to heat honey any higher or longer than is necessary to keep it clear. Heat it until is clears and then a unit like this does a great job of dispensing honey at temperatures as low as 70F:


http://bee.nassenheider.com/artikels/view/2/0/0/0/0/113
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page115.html#PA-100


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Like you I use a couple of cheap strainers. Like the ones that you would use at the kitchen sink. Big enough to catch the course wax. This one is under is on catching from the extractor. Then I have cut all but the rim plus a little of a lid. Then drilled some large holes on the bottom of a bucket. I use a 5 gallon paint strainer and a couple of hose clamps to hold the strainer. Once strain I have been pouring it in to a bucket with a gate on it. Let set for 24 hours plus. Then pour out to the valve. And bucket it and done. When five gallon get slow I pull it and clamp it in a spare bucket to drain, and put a new in the system. I keep my bottling tank fill and warm it when I need it. My second one I keep under my uncapping tank. And it gets swap out with the extractor one when it gets filled with wax. One other thing I have done this year is I keep cookie sheets under my buckets to catch the drips. When they get sticky I just take a sponge mop to them. 
David


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I have the Maxant 16 gal. bottler and love it. I heat it up once a week for a couple hours for my weekend Farmers Markets. Add honey each week from the warming box and let the bottler take care of any extra crystals coming from the jugs or pails. After you get it you'll wonder what took you so long!! Good luck,


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Straining is always a problem. If you use a series of strainers from very course to fine, it can be done quite OK. Ii do not know what you mean by a bed bath. As the honey needs to be warm to extract efficiently, filtering immediately after extracting is the way to go. The greater the surface area you can use the better.

More thought, less strain

Sweet As


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Ii do not know what you mean by a bed bath. 

_Bed Bath and Beyond_ is a chain of stores in the USA that sells household goods. They offer a variety of different strainers.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Most people find the need to purchase an extractor first and then a bottler. Your friend might get a little tired of subsidizing your business plan. I have a couple Maxant bottlers and they are good tanks but there are numerous tanks on the market that can get the job done. They hold honey and warm it up enough to pour into a jar.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Riskybizz;1178985 Your friend might get a little tired of subsidizing your business plan. [/QUOTE said:


> nope, he is doing me a favor as I have no place to store it, as long as the one I use doesn't break down he is good to go.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I think he is referring to Bed Bath and beyond a store.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

We have two 25 gallon Maxant tanks and one 80 gallon Kelly tank. They all work but the Maxant construction quality is way ahead of the Kelly.

Johnny


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, Mark I have honey in the tanks all the time and leave them set at about 95. I bottle as customers come by and pick up honey and I bottle on Fridays for the weekend markets. When the tank is about half empty I dump another bucket in. I don't like to bottle too much honey up at one time because you run the risk of it crystallizing in the jars. I do have a warmer I can warm the jars back up with but, its just one extra thing I try to avoid if I can.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

My shop is not heated 24/7 and around here it can be below zero at times SO I might leave honey in it but wouldnt want to keep water in it all winter, just when I need to bottle. Most days if Im working out there its 55 or 60 so adding warm water to start, then plugging it in, bottle what I need, then drain water, would probably be the program. In a pinch I can move the whole thing inside but probably not needed most of the time.
I fought off the temptation to visit Maxant last friday but itll be harder to fight off on the next trip east. Ill have more time. Im sure if I visit, it would be hard to leave empty handed
Ray


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Just let me know when you are coming and we will lock them all up with a "Please Look don't touch" policy.



Hiwire said:


> My shop is not heated 24/7 and around here it can be below zero at times SO I might leave honey in it but wouldnt want to keep water in it all winter, just when I need to bottle. Most days if Im working out there its 55 or 60 so adding warm water to start, then plugging it in, bottle what I need, then drain water, would probably be the program. In a pinch I can move the whole thing inside but probably not needed most of the time.
> I fought off the temptation to visit Maxant last friday but itll be harder to fight off on the next trip east. Ill have more time. Im sure if I visit, it would be hard to leave empty handed
> Ray


----------

